# Where can I download a free via vt8237 sata driver?



## moonrider1 (May 11, 2009)

Trying to get my WD SATA HDD installed on my ECS kt 600 a motherboard and found out that my mobo cd doesn't have the driver on it. XP does not see my driver in POST on my 1 of 2 serial controllers. Trying to set the SATA drive up as storage and use my IDE as the drive for my OS.

Everywhere I try to download this driver I continue find that I have to download driver detective or some other driver maintenance software instead. Is there any where a guy can download this driver without having to install some driver detective software to get it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Have you tried ECS website:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...egoryID=1&DetailName=Driver&MenuID=52&LanID=0

The driver you need is VIA SATA RAID Controller Driver Version 5.50B 

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------

